
Embrace Beginner's Mind; Avoid the Wrong Way to Be an Expert - 7d7n
https://eugeneyan.com/writing/beginners-mind/
======
aronpye
Reminds me of Richard Feynman’s approach to learning (the Feynman technique,
[https://fs.blog/2012/04/feynman-technique/](https://fs.blog/2012/04/feynman-
technique/)) and his controlled chaotic teaching style where he never relied
on just one approach to teaching.

------
carterklein13
A hack for this is to just have terrible imposter syndrome so that you always
feel like the biggest idiot in the room :)

